# lighting options for my boat



## bobaftt

This light would mount into a place where I currently have rod holders. Do you all think it would perform adequately for a boating spotlight so that I could see buoys while navigating the channel?
http://www.ebay.com/itm/LED-SPOT-LI...Parts_Accessories&hash=item4d13a053fc&vxp=mtr


----------



## Optical Inferno

It will work but you may want to invest in upgrading the pivoting system so you can manually move the light. Another option would be to grab a GoLight system that has a remote control or dash mounted light control. It costs more but has way more light output.


----------

